# fisherman considering union apprenticeship



## ryanc (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright, i found a great deal of info just searching through the pages here however i still have a few questions.
Im currently a commercial fishermen in Ventura/L.A., California and after talking to several of my friends who are union electricians and browsing through their books i've decided that i would like to become an electrician. Both of them told me to go down to the Los Angeles NJATC and apply for the apprenticeship on Oct. 28. 
I have 0 experience in the electrical trade. I mean, other than installing small switches on our boat. I did attend Cal State University for several years before deciding that it just wasnt for me.
It seems like most the guys on here that have applied for the apprentice program already have experience in the trade. What im worried about is my lack of experience. Will it just kill my chances of getting into the program?
Should i have gone to a trade school first?

Thanks in advance
Ryan


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

You're good. Apprenticeships are for learning new skills, as per the "green guys", and un-learning bad habits that some (not all) "experienced guys" might bring to the table. 
I didn't know what MC was, and was 'kinda' sure I knew what Romex was on my first day. That's pretty green. Previous work experience and electrical schooling helps, no doubt about it, but you'll be fine. Commercial fishing requires big work ethic, no? If you got that, just handle your classroom expectations and enjoy this trade.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I hadn't bent a piece of pipe in my life, and didnt know what a 3 way switch was when I showed up, Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Let me know if the company you are working for now will be hiring I think I could deal with fishing everyday..


----------

